
Microsoft Staff: Do Not Use HoloLens for War - tagawa
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology
======
NonEUCitizen
Link should be:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-47339774](https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-47339774)

